# What Are Some Quick Snacks I Can Put Cannabutter On?



## Luger187 (Dec 14, 2010)

ive been eating toast for a few days

cant think of anything else to put it on, besides spaghetti. but thats a lot of food


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 14, 2010)

put some on a graham cracker with a piece of good cheese on it melt in micro.

Turkey sandwich with mayo

Popcorn

If your butter tastes like crap, most does here is a tip.

Get a med size pot fill with water bring to boil, dump you cana butter in and let it melt. When melted use a spoon and stir from top to bottom . Your trying to spin the butter from the top to the bottom in a circle. Do this for a minute and turn the heat off let it sit on the stove for 15 minutes and simmer. Turn the heat off right. Remove from stove after 15 min. and let cool, put in fridge to solidify. When hard take out and over the sink run a sharp thin blade around the pot cut the butter free drain all the water cut in 4 rince under cool water and pat dry. You can do this a couple times but I found one is excellent. It takes more of the crap out and it settles out to the bottom. Hope this helps and it tastes much better. By the way you can make cookies and freeze them. That's what I do make 36 cookies and freeze them take 4 or 5 out every day.

It's called refining.


----------



## akgrown (Dec 15, 2010)

I find that if you have un palatable butter then any marshmallow treat works great as the marshmallows do a great job of hiding that flavor. use fruity pebbles or a peanut butter cereal.


----------



## MedicHerbalist (Apr 24, 2012)

My wife makes ginger biscuits with cannabutter lots of ginger and cinnamon in. Then she coats one side with dark chocolate. She makes them in batches of 40 a time. We have one each as as a supper about 9pm. I used to be an insommniac. Not anymore.......


----------



## lime73 (Apr 24, 2012)

MedicHerbalist said:


> My wife makes ginger biscuits with cannabutter lots of ginger and cinnamon in. Then she coats one side with dark chocolate. She makes them in batches of 40 a time. We have one each as as a supper about 9pm. I used to be an insommniac. Not anymore.......


nice bump


----------



## scroglodyte (Apr 24, 2012)

nipples.........


----------



## lime73 (Apr 24, 2012)

...muffins


----------



## gioua (Apr 24, 2012)

pretty much anything you would NORMALLY use Butter or oil in or on.

I am and have never been a fan of the taste from oil-butter (moreso the BURPS that follow) I do love coconut oil but at 6.50-10.00 per 24 oz I tend to use olive or a combo.

if you are trying to get rid or use up the oil make some canna caps if you have them. 


or use it like salad oil on some big ass Sub sandwich (sorry I am use to calling them Grinders... lol)


----------



## edsthreads (Apr 24, 2012)

Crumpets..


----------



## Dbozz628 (Apr 27, 2012)

Cornbread, or whip it with honey and make honey-cannabutter. You can also add flavorings like chili powder, mint, or lemon zest.


----------



## mattman (Apr 29, 2012)

Believe it or not, a spoonful in some chili is great. Can't taste the stuff


----------

